# atp CREAtine serum



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

My mates has been taking this atp creatine serum and they swear that they have seen increases in weight, strength and size. I posted about this stuff before and you called it crap, anyone used it before with results?

creatine.bmp


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It is a good product from what I've heard. Most creatine products are. It is a very expensive way to get creatine though which is probably why people called it crap.

Some people respond excellently to creatine, especially the first time they use it. The first time I used creatine I put on a heap of strength and some mass too. Unfortunately it doesn't do much for me now.

That said, I do like CEE though, although it tastes like ass.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> I posted about this stuff before and you called it crap


And we speak only truth 

Creatine isn't stable in liquid form. It breaks down into a byproduct called Creatinine which is worthless and simply gets pi**ed away.



L


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

big said:


> It is a good product from what I've heard. Most creatine products are. It is a very expensive way to get creatine though which is probably why people called it crap.
> 
> Some people respond excellently to creatine, especially the first time they use it. The first time I used creatine I put on a heap of strength and some mass too. Unfortunately it doesn't do much for me now.
> 
> That said, I do like CEE though, although it tastes like ass.


works out the same price as the powder big.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Lorian said:


> And we speak only truth
> 
> Creatine isn't stable in liquid form. It breaks down into a byproduct called Creatinine which is worthless and simply gets pi**ed away.
> 
> ...


i take what your saying on board but it is really something i have to try for myself. My friend Mark has been taking this and has gained noticeably in the last 8-9 weeks. saying that however, he's naturally mesamorphic.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

creatine is stable in glycerol but not water

this product is glycerol but lab tests say they use a contaminated creatine so its not as effective as the pure powders


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> works out the same price as the powder big.


Seriously? You can get enough powder to last for like 2 years or more for about £30. I thought that ATP stuff was about £45 for a single bottle?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> , he's naturally mesamorphic.


Lol Killer,

You and your obsession with meso, ecto and endo morphs!

Yes some people are born with genes that may lead them them down one path or another but in Anthropometry you alter your body typing by adding/losing muscle/fat, you arent stuck in any one category.

99% of people are just the same and respond similarily, hence there being little evidence to support most 'hard gainers' (damn I hate that phrase!) so your mate may be in your definition a 'natural mesomorph' but more likely he is just training hard and eating/sleeping well and you could easily do just the same.

SD


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

As we have all said before in previous threads - its a waste of time!


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

the company producing that piece of crap has also been sued for false claims.

their product was tested and it contained 0% creatine. yes its no spelling mistake.. 0. nada, empty, dodgy, worthless...

i think they were forced to stop producing it but i dont know what happened with that case.....

avoid creatine serum..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

dam you all! 

big you can get it for 18 quid on ebay.

sport dr, he works night shifts and eats absolutly squat. Maybe 1-2 hald decent meals a day, no weight training previously.

However, he did take these mysterious tablets when he was 17 that i have never been able to identify.

but point taken, leave the "crap" alone

Cheers.


----------



## Danny1436114499 (Feb 9, 2005)

I bought this stuff from ebay and had no effect on me. total waste of time but i was massivily overtraining at that point. maybe if id have been training right it might have worked

currently using creatine monohydrate powder but not been taking it before training, only straight after, gonna try it before my workouts and see if i gain extra strenght.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry to make this short but Creatine in this form is CRAP.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

and for me to conclude, yes....its total ****.

didnt make any gains of it at all. Big NO-NO, if only i listened boys and girls i could have saved myself 20 quid.

Did i mention.....its total ****?

buy yourself a couple of chicken breasts, much better.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've used this product and got it for 25quid off monstersupps! not a bad product but I prefer powder form!


----------



## bdc (Jan 27, 2006)

Research concluded that creatine serums had low levels of creatine and high levels of creatinine, i do wonder what results people got from using it when they rate it though?

lukeybigarms- you say its not a bad product, what did you gain from it and in what timescale? i know it sounds patronising but when its been proved that the effective ingredient is converted a useless byproduct i cant imagine any results you wouldnt have got purely from your type of training and nutrition in the timescale provided


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

bdc said:


> Research concluded that creatine serums had low levels of creatine and high levels of creatinine, i do wonder what results people got from using it when they rate it though?
> 
> lukeybigarms- you say its not a bad product, what did you gain from it and in what timescale? i know it sounds patronising but when its been proved that the effective ingredient is converted a useless byproduct i cant imagine any results you wouldnt have got purely from your type of training and nutrition in the timescale provided


Its the fancy bottle and high price tag placebo effect


----------



## bdc (Jan 27, 2006)

i would never be that cynical! :rolleye11


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

As aftershock stated it's probably the placebo effect but I do feel that I gained in strength, within 4 weeks I went from benchin 30kg dumbells to 35, (I'm on 42.5kg now, just thought I'd say!) but I was also using maximuscle progain which probably is responsible for any stregth gains. When I stopped using the creatine nothing changed, weight and strength stayed the same so like I said before it was probably the pro-gain. I wouldn't recommend this product from personal experience, powder is the best (CELL TECH)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

When I worked for GNC we had a load go out of date so I had it for free.

I think I drank about 4 ml at a time to see if I got any results.

Absolutely nothing.

CEE is a by far better product but as big says, I don't see a massive difference anymore.:cool:


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> Its the fancy bottle and high price tag placebo effect


Totally agree - i got sucked in years ago to use this stuff by all the hype - and I couldnt train without it - i thought it was the strongest stuff on earth - and I swear I got stronger and from it.

Then I read an article on it explaining why it was sh1t and suddely my strength dropped off.

Total mind thing.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

to sumarise this topic it's safe to say that ATP Creatine Serum is a heap of ..... Don't buy it, you've rerad the science behind it. I just can't believe they would still manufacture and sell it. Get yourself some MuscleTech CELL TECH Creatine! that's the good stuff


----------

